# Used Greens Mower Buying Guide



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have noticed that folks often ask about what to look for when shopping for a used greens mower, so I thought it might be a good idea to collaboratively come up with some sort of used greens mower buying guide/checklist. So post up the things you would look for/check out if you were standing in front of a used mower, and I will try to organize/combine everything at the top of this thread. :thumbup:

Please note: The tips below are just a general guide, and should not be a substitute for downloading and reading/understanding the mower's factory service and operator manuals. There you will find detailed, model-specific information about adjusting, maintaining and operating your mower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

*Engine, Electrical and Fuel System:*


Reserved


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

*Traction and Reel Drive Systems:*


Check belts for wear and/or gearboxes for lubrication. It's not a bad idea to take some tools with you when checking out a mower to remove belt covers, etc. in order to get a good look at what you're buying.
Do the reel and drum drive engage and disengage freely? If the reel is rusted, it's probably not a bad idea to back off the reel to bedknife adjustment before engaging the reel.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

*Cutting Unit:*


Inspect the reel and bedknife closely. Are there any dings or nicks on any of the reel blades or bedknife? Are any of the reel blades visibly bent? It can happen. :?

Does the reel have a relief grind or spin grind? Some shops relief grind and some spin only. Neither is necessarily wrong, but a relief grind is preferable if you plan to backlap your reel. Bedknives will also have a relief (see bottom of this graphic).









Bedknife wear. Bedknives are available in several different "profiles" for different HOC ranges. The most common one you'll see on used greens mowers is "Tournament". Bedknives are a consumable item, but you can use this graphic to get an idea of how much your bedknife is worn.









Reel diameter/service limit. A new greens mower reel will have a diameter (e.g. 5") and can be ground until it reaches the service limit (e.g. 4.5"). To measure the diameter of the reel, you would use a pi tape. Consult your mower's service manual to determine the service limit of your reel.









Cone shaped reel. Reels eventually become tapered or cone shaped with use. A cone shaped reel is an indicator that it is due for a grind. A fresh grind returns the reel to a cylinder shape. You would use a pi tape at each end of the reel to determine how much it is tapered. See service limit above.









Take some strips of paper to see if the reel will cut paper. This could be used as a negotiating point if the reel needs to be backlapped or is in need of a fresh grind.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

*Groomer:*


Does it have a groomer? Do you want/need a groomer? Purchasing a groomer attachment for a mower that doesn't have one is usually cost prohibitive (i.e. it can cost as much as a used greens mower).
Does the groomer engage/disengage freely?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

*Accessories:*


Does it have a grass catcher?
Does it have transport wheels?
Does it have lights?

All of these can add significant expense if you decide to add them later.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks again Ware for another great resource!

In the absence of better options I would reference the appropriate _Operator's Manual (Maintenance section)_ or _Factory Service Manual_.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Pro Tip: When inspecting a mower in person, bring paper to test the cut quality.

I once did this in front a seller, and found that it was not cutting paper. He knocked $150 off the price, and it ended up only needing the bedknife clearance adjusted.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Many new reels are 5" diameter (ie 100% life). TORO states a reel is unserviceable when the diameter is 4.5" (ie 0% life). When measuring a reel, you wouldn't calculate the circumference of a circle, but the perimeter of a polygon. 1/8" reduction of perimeter is roughly 8% reduction of life.

8 Blade, 5" reel:
15.307" = 100% life
13.777" = 0% life

11 Blade, 5" reel:
15.495" = 100%
13.946" = 0%

(Significance: A circle would be 15.71", 14.14" respectively.)

Anyone have experience pushing this 4.5" limit a little further? I'd guess the the length between the reel support spider and edge of the blade a factor in reel life? Or the wear resulting in smaller diameter changes the bedknife angle/Behind Center Distance?


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> Many new reels are 5" diameter (ie 100% life). TORO states a reel is unserviceable when the diameter is 4.5" (ie 0% life). When measuring a reel, you wouldn't calculate the circumference of a circle, but the perimeter of a polygon. 1/8" reduction of perimeter is roughly 8% reduction of life.
> 
> 8 Blade, 5" reel:
> 15.307" = 100% life
> ...


Thanks. I was wondering about this because the reel and bed-knife are a wear items (and $$). Is it as simple as it sounds... just wrap a flexible tape around the reel (like measuring a bicep/waist)?


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

@Oceanus I'm on the market for my first powered reel mower and I'll be using this method. I've zero hands on experience with reel mowers and I haven't read this (polygon instead of circle) anywhere , but it makes sense to me. If you measured a new reel, you'd think it was at 74% life, instead of 100%. You could just measure by putting a rule in the middle on an 8 blade, but your going to want to do to the string method anyway to see if the cylinder is evenly worn.

Driving to work I realized this perimeter is based on points on a polygon. A reel blade is flat on the end, so there a negligible margin of error there.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I wouldn't overthink it. The polygon approach doesn't account for the land width, and it is unlikely you're going to be able to pull a steel pi tape into a perfect polygon while laying on the ground in front of a reel that is still on the mower. The idea here is to just get a quick idea of whether the reel diameter is closer to 5" or 4.5". :thumbup:








The mechanic who ultimately makes the decision of whether or not the reel is serviceable will probably be using a caliper like this.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

I am looking for a good condition used unit. What is more important hours or age of the unit?

Is 800/900 hours a lot or does it still have a lot left?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It all depends on the maintenance and care of the specific unit.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

It seems a little bit of a challenge as the only way to source a nice unit is buying one online.

I have found some at service centers and would think that the proper maintenance has been performed before they sell them.


----------

